# Nicka cambia subito avatar!



## LDS (7 Ottobre 2014)

lo so che l'hai messo apposta.


----------



## Nicka (7 Ottobre 2014)

NO!


----------



## LDS (7 Ottobre 2014)

svelta!

lo sai facendo per una ripicca!

alla fine lo so che non sei un termosifone, ma sei gnocca!

ti nascondi dietro un dito.


----------



## Nicka (7 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> svelta!
> 
> lo sai facendo per una ripicca!
> 
> ...


No!
Così mi devi vedere...sono mora, non sono un giunco, ho la frangia, ho gli occhiali e l'apparecchio...quindi ti sorbisici sto avatar!


----------



## LDS (7 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No!
> Così mi devi vedere...sono mora, non sono un giunco, ho la frangia, ho gli occhiali e l'apparecchio...quindi ti sorbisici sto avatar!



ce l'hai i pedali quanto meno o non ce l'hai?

secondo me fa differenza con o senza pedali.


----------



## Nicka (7 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ce l'hai i pedali quanto meno o non ce l'hai?
> 
> secondo me fa differenza con o senza pedali.


Senza, almeno la fatica di spingermi...echecazzzz...


----------



## lolapal (7 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> NO!


Nicka è un avatar bellissimo!!! M'è piaciuta un sacco quella serie! 
Brava!


----------



## LDS (7 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Senza, almeno la fatica di spingermi...echecazzzz...


mi sa che ti piacciono le bastonate anche a te....
ti si spinge a calci in culo?

dépêche toi!


----------



## Nicka (7 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Nicka è un avatar bellissimo!!! M'è piaciuta un sacco quella serie!
> Brava!


Sono già a due apprezzamenti!!


----------



## LDS (7 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sono già a due apprezzamenti!!


:facepalm:


----------



## LDS (7 Ottobre 2014)

a tempo indeterminato tengo il termosifone fino a quando non togli quello scempio.


----------



## Nicka (7 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> a tempo indeterminato tengo il termosifone fino a quando non togli quello scempio.


Ti ho detto di no!


----------



## lolapal (7 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> a tempo indeterminato tengo il termosifone fino a quando non togli quello scempio.


ma guarda... il termosifone mica ti sta male... :carneval:


----------



## LDS (7 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> ma guarda... il termosifone mica ti sta male... :carneval:


appunto, l'ho scelto vecchio apposta.

potevo metterne uno moderno, di design, faceva troppa tendenza.

il termosifone per come lo vedo io deve essere vecchio ed arrugginito.


----------



## lolapal (7 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> appunto, l'ho scelto vecchio apposta.
> 
> potevo metterne uno moderno, di design, faceva troppa tendenza.
> 
> il termosifone per come lo vedo io deve essere vecchio ed arrugginito.


Il termosifone è prezioso l'inverno, e quelli in ghisa, se li mantieni bene, fanno il loro lavoro meglio di qualsiasi altro collega moderno e di design, magari in alluminio che si scalda subito sì, ma si raffrredda anche subito...


----------



## LDS (7 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Il termosifone è prezioso l'inverno, e quelli in ghisa, se li mantieni bene, fanno il loro lavoro meglio di qualsiasi altro collega moderno e di design, magari in alluminio che si scalda subito sì, ma si raffrredda anche subito...


ci sono anche le stufe ad olle, quelle sono incredibili.

le cose più sono grosse più sono da ammirare. questo è il significato del termosifone.

grosso è meglio.


----------



## lolapal (7 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ci sono anche le stufe ad olle, quelle sono incredibili.
> 
> *le cose più sono grosse più sono da ammirare*. questo è il significato del termosifone.
> 
> grosso è meglio.


:facepalm:


----------



## Nicka (7 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> :facepalm:


Una prece...apa:


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Una prece...apa:


sei BELLIFFFFFIMA


----------



## Nicka (7 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sei BELLIFFFFFIMA


Gassie!!!!


----------



## disincantata (7 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Il termosifone è prezioso l'inverno, e quelli in ghisa, se li mantieni bene, fanno il loro lavoro meglio di qualsiasi altro collega moderno e di design, magari in alluminio che si scalda subito sì, ma si raffrredda anche subito...



Infatti io a casa ho ristrutturato tutto ma guai se mi avessero toccato i termosifoni in ghisa e con i piedi.  Sono FANTASTICI!


----------



## lolapal (7 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Infatti io a casa ho ristrutturato tutto ma guai se mi avessero toccato *i termosifoni in ghisa e con i piedi*.  Sono FANTASTICI!


che belli!


----------



## ologramma (7 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> che belli!


Pensa io che ne ho verniciati parcchi come li possa definire belli erano pure pesantissimi


----------



## ologramma (7 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Infatti io a casa ho ristrutturato tutto ma guai se mi avessero toccato i termosifoni in ghisa e con i piedi.  Sono FANTASTICI!


Oltre che fantastici sono pure lavorati?


----------



## disincantata (7 Ottobre 2014)

ologramma ha detto:


> Pensa io che ne ho verniciati parcchi come li possa definire belli erano pure pesantissimi



Certo che sono pesantissimi,  antichi e io li trovo bellissimi.


----------



## disincantata (7 Ottobre 2014)

ologramma ha detto:


> Oltre che fantastici sono pure lavorati?



Purtroppo no.


----------



## ologramma (7 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Certo che sono pesantissimi,  antichi e io li trovo bellissimi.


Lo so sono antico pure io , hai anche il vecchio parquet ?


----------



## disincantata (7 Ottobre 2014)

ologramma ha detto:


> Lo so sono antico pure io , hai anche il vecchio parquet ?



Non vecchissimo. Una Quarantina d'anni.


----------



## ologramma (7 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non vecchissimo. Una Quarantina d'anni.


Non è quello inchiodato?


----------



## Trinità (7 Ottobre 2014)

Ditemi cosa volete di antico e ve lo procuro........


----------



## Caciottina (7 Ottobre 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ditemi cosa volete di antico e ve lo procuro........


un uomo


----------



## Nicka (7 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> un uomo


----------



## Caciottina (7 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> View attachment 9256


intendevo con i modi di fare antichi, da gentiluomo


----------



## ologramma (7 Ottobre 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ditemi cosa volete di antico e ve lo procuro........


che fai il rigattiere?


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> intendevo con i modi di fare antichi, da gentiluomo


palle, 'na volta menavano, e pure tanto.


----------



## Minerva (7 Ottobre 2014)

libertà , forse non hai preso in considerazione questo genere di termosifoni


----------



## Caciottina (7 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> palle, 'na volta menavano, e pure tanto.


ce ne saranno stati anche di normali


----------



## Nicka (7 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> intendevo con i modi di fare antichi, da gentiluomo


Eh vabbè dai!!!


----------



## Trinità (7 Ottobre 2014)

ologramma ha detto:


> che fai il rigattiere?


fuochino


----------



## Trinità (7 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> un uomo


Sei sicura di quello che mi chiedi?


----------



## rewindmee (7 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> un uomo


Antico quanto?


----------



## rewindmee (7 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> palle, 'na volta menavano, e pure tanto.


Come disse una mia amica, "Quanto me menava, ma quanto me piaceva!" :rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (7 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Antico quanto?


quanto jb


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> quanto jb


Ehhhh, non ne fanno più, temo.


----------



## rewindmee (7 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> quanto jb


Quanti anni ha, 60?


----------



## Flavia (7 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No!
> Così mi devi vedere...sono mora, non sono un giunco, ho la frangia, ho gli occhiali e l'apparecchio...quindi ti sorbisici sto avatar!


Ugly Betty
è la serie tv che ho amato di più
peccato che l'hanno interrotta
ma lo sai cosa accade nell'ultima puntata?
il bocciolo sboccia in una splendida rosa


----------



## Nicka (7 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> Ugly Betty
> è la serie tv che ho amato di più
> peccato che l'hanno interrotta
> ma lo sai cosa accade nell'ultima puntata?
> ...


Per me è una bella ragazza!


----------



## Flavia (7 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per me è una bella ragazza!


certo che si
ma anche con gli occhiali
e l'apparecchio ai denti.
siamo tutte un poco 
brutto anatroccolo, ma
anche cigni


----------



## Nicka (7 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> certo che si
> ma anche con gli occhiali
> e l'apparecchio ai denti.
> siamo tutte un poco
> ...


Ma mi devi vedere con l'apparecchio e gli occhiali (ho entrambi  ) la mattina oppure conciata per un matrimonio...basta un po' di trucco e via...un'altra persona...


----------



## Flavia (7 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma mi devi vedere con l'apparecchio e gli occhiali (ho entrambi  ) la mattina oppure conciata per un matrimonio...basta un po' di trucco e via...un'altra persona...


un giorno se ho il coraggio
ti manderò una mia foto
non ti lamenti più...
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zadig (7 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Senza, almeno la fatica di spingermi...echecazzzz...


lo credo: tu rotoli!


----------



## zadig (7 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> appunto, l'ho scelto vecchio apposta.
> 
> potevo metterne uno moderno, di design, faceva troppa tendenza.
> 
> il termosifone per come lo vedo io deve essere vecchio ed arrugginito.


peccato che la Apple non faccia termosifoni...
oppure sì?


----------



## Nicka (7 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> lo credo: tu rotoli!


Rotolo ma ho gli occhiali...quindi non disprezzare!!


----------



## Nicka (7 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> un giorno se ho il coraggio
> ti manderò una mia foto
> non ti lamenti più...
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma vaaaaaaaaaa!!


----------



## zadig (7 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Rotolo ma ho gli occhiali...quindi non disprezzare!!


argh, non ricordarmi quella cosa...


----------



## Nicka (7 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> argh, non ricordarmi quella cosa...


E sono pure bolognese...mica pizza e fichi...


----------



## Caciottina (7 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E sono pure bolognese...mica pizza e fichi...


Ma non eri romana? E poi....che staiaffa'?


----------



## Nicka (7 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ma non eri romana? E poi....che staiaffa'?


Romana??? no no...nata e cresciuta e residente a Bologna...
i miei sono di giù, papà campano e mamma pugliese... 

che sto affá?!


----------



## Caciottina (7 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Romana??? no no...nata e cresciuta e residente a Bologna...
> i miei sono di giù, papà campano e mamma pugliese...
> 
> che sto affá?!


Se semo capite...
Ma.come? Ma sei sicura? Ma nn andavi a scuola al liceo.........? Ma dici davvero?


----------



## Nicka (7 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ma non eri romana? E poi....che staiaffa'?





miss caciotta ha detto:


> Se semo capite...
> Ma.come? Ma sei sicura? Ma nn andavi a scuola al liceo.........? Ma dici davvero?


Davero davero! 
Liceo classico, ma a Bologna!


----------



## LDS (8 Ottobre 2014)

*nicka...!!*

non ho mantenuto la promessa, spero tu non te la prenda più di tanto.


----------



## Nicka (8 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> non ho mantenuto la promessa, spero tu non te la prenda più di tanto.



Tu non reggi la vista di un termosifone manco se fossi tu...
Ma io mi chiedo...in inverno come fai!? L'Inghilterra non mi pare terra così calda da evitarsi certi oggetti in casa...


----------



## LDS (8 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tu non reggi la vista di un termosifone manco se fossi tu...
> Ma io mi chiedo...in inverno come fai!? L'Inghilterra non mi pare terra così calda da evitarsi certi oggetti in casa...



fortunatamente fa ancora molto caldo!
allucinante questo anno in inghilterra....


----------



## LDS (8 Ottobre 2014)

il gatto comunque mi fa tagliare al punto che me lo sono messo come sfondo sul computer


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> fortunatamente fa ancora molto caldo!
> allucinante questo anno in inghilterra....



sei pure bugiardo....

SAPPIATE TUTTI CHE FA FREDDO, NON FA CALDO MANCO PER IL CAVOLO....DUE GIORNI FA C ERANO 2 GRADI.....
ah vabbe...certo l alchol aiuta si e' vero


----------



## LDS (8 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> sei pure bugiardo....
> 
> SAPPIATE TUTTI CHE FA FREDDO, NON FA CALDO MANCO PER IL CAVOLO....DUE GIORNI FA C ERANO 2 GRADI.....
> ah vabbe...certo l alchol aiuta si e' vero


sti cazzi fa freddo, io giro ancora in maglietta a maniche corte.

giusto ieri sera quando sono uscito verso mezzanotte e quindici maniche corte e giacchetta leggerissima mi sono detto, domani mi porto un pullover va.

ma fa caldo.


----------



## Nicka (8 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> sei pure bugiardo....
> 
> SAPPIATE TUTTI CHE FA FREDDO, NON FA CALDO MANCO PER IL CAVOLO....DUE GIORNI FA C ERANO 2 GRADI.....
> ah vabbe...certo l alchol aiuta si e' vero


Ieri a Bologna c'erano 25 gradi...


----------



## zadig (8 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E sono pure bolognese...mica pizza e fichi...


Oh allora sei ferrata in materia, se la "fama" delle bolognesi è vera.
Professoressa Nicka, laureata e docente!


----------



## Nicka (8 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> Oh allora sei ferrata in materia, se la "fama" delle bolognesi è vera.
> Professoressa Nicka, laureata e docente!


L'importante è che non sia "fame", altrimenti altro che rigatoni...


----------



## zadig (8 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Romana??? no no...nata e cresciuta e residente a Bologna...
> i miei sono di giù, papà campano e mamma pugliese...
> 
> che sto affá?!





miss caciotta ha detto:


> Se semo capite...
> Ma.come? Ma sei sicura? Ma nn andavi a scuola al liceo.........? Ma dici davvero?





miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ma non eri romana? E poi....che staiaffa'?


Miss ma questo avatar è per la separazione virtuale di ieri?


----------



## zadig (8 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> L'importante è che non sia "fame", altrimenti altro che rigatoni...


ricordati di dire LOLLOBRIGIDA, no MAGNANI!


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> Miss ma questo avatar è per la separazione virtuale di ieri?


Ciao 
No figurati....non era più il caso. Tutto qui. 
Non ho trovato la foto di un culo roso...senno mettevo quella


----------



## Nicka (8 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> ricordati di dire LOLLOBRIGIDA, no MAGNANI!




I maschi che alle medie ti facevano dire "OVOLOLLO" per intuire chissà quale predisposizione, sei a quel livello!?


----------



## LDS (10 Ottobre 2014)

allora nonnetta....

onestamente veramente hai 32 anni?

ti giuro te ne davo almeno 40, ma minimo proprio.


----------



## Nicka (10 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> allora nonnetta....
> 
> onestamente veramente hai 32 anni?
> 
> ti giuro te ne davo almeno 40, ma minimo proprio.


Ma mi devi spiegare il motivo.


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma mi devi spiegare il motivo.


crede che io abbia 65 anni perchè scrivo in maniera decente
ma secondo me lo pensa perchè è abituato a circondarsi di stupidine
e pensa che se capisci qualcosa sei vecchia


----------



## Nicka (10 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> crede che io abbia 65 anni perchè scrivo in maniera decente
> ma secondo me lo pensa perchè è abituato a circondarsi di stupidine
> e pensa che se capisci qualcosa sei vecchia


Ah ok!
Una spiegazione decisamente profonda, se è per questo!


----------



## LDS (10 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> crede che io abbia 65 anni perchè scrivo in maniera decente
> ma secondo me lo pensa perchè è abituato a circondarsi di stupidine
> e pensa che se capisci qualcosa sei vecchia


io non ho mai intrattenuto nessun tipo di relazione con una persona ignorante.
se hai uno zero nel cervello, puoi avere anche un 10 sul corpo che non sei attraente per niente.
attraente e bella parte da fuori ma finisce inequivocabilmente nel cervello.

intorno a me non ci sono rozzi ed ignoranti.

di fatto sono quasi sempre stato attratto da donne più grandi di me.

Laure è stata la prima donna che ho avuto più piccola, ma dotata di un carattere incredibile. Già ho fatto il paragone con alcune persone con cui lavoro che hanno la sua età e 10 categorie di differenza.

Elena è un'altra dotata di carisma, personalità e determinazione oltre che cervello oltre la media.
una donna " stupidina " anche se bellissima, mi fa sedere al tavolo per 10 secondi e poi mi alzo e me ne vado.


----------



## LDS (10 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma mi devi spiegare il motivo.



non so, diciamo che mi ricordavi un utente precedente che mi manca tantissimo.
Anna.

aveva una quarantina d'anni e non ti nego che a scrivere sul forum mi faceva un certo effetto.
con te è più o meno la stessa cosa....


----------



## Nicka (10 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> non so, diciamo che mi ricordavi un utente precedente che mi manca tantissimo.
> Anna.
> 
> aveva una quarantina d'anni e non ti nego che a scrivere sul forum mi faceva un certo effetto.
> con te è più o meno la stessa cosa....


Che tipo di effetto?
Ti corcava di mazzate morali pure lei?!


----------



## LDS (10 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Che tipo di effetto?
> Ti corcava di mazzate morali pure lei?!


quell'effetto.

ci sono utenti a cui veramente tenevo parecchio.

sono veramente contento di averne ritrovati alcuni e profondamente dispiaciuto di non aver alcun contatto con altri.

AnnaA era unica.

ogni tanto mi ricordi lei...tutto qua


----------



## Nicka (10 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> quell'effetto.
> 
> ci sono utenti a cui veramente tenevo parecchio.
> 
> ...


Ok, mi fa piacere...
Però io ho davvero 32 anni, in ogni caso sono sempre più grande di te...


----------



## LDS (10 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ok, mi fa piacere...
> Però io ho davvero 32 anni, in ogni caso sono sempre più grande di te...


siamo quasi coetanei, smettila di tirartela.

e poi io ti meno più forte.


----------



## Nicka (10 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> siamo quasi coetanei, smettila di tirartela.
> 
> e poi io ti meno più forte.


Ma io non frigno come te!!! Gnè gnè!


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> Ugly Betty
> è la serie tv che ho amato di più
> peccato che l'hanno interrotta
> *ma lo sai cosa accade nell'ultima puntata?
> ...


mizzica, un'originalità che spacca, proprio. Non l'avreBBi mai creSO.


----------



## Flavia (10 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mizzica, un'originalità che spacca, proprio. Non l'avreBBi mai creSO.


un finale con colpo di scena
chi lo avrebbe mai detto?
però, comunque e pure laddove (abbondiamo)
per me rimane una serie tv carina e divertente


----------



## LDS (10 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mizzica, un'originalità che spacca, proprio. Non l'avreBBi mai creSO.


ci starebbe così bene una battuta, ma se la faccio poi vengo additato.....


----------



## LDS (10 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma io non frigno come te!!! Gnè gnè!


sarebbe tutto da vedere....


----------



## Nicka (10 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mizzica, un'originalità che spacca, proprio. Non l'avreBBi mai creSO.


Vero!?


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> io non ho mai intrattenuto nessun tipo di relazione con una persona ignorante.
> se hai uno zero nel cervello, puoi avere anche un 10 sul corpo che non sei attraente per niente.
> attraente e bella parte da fuori ma finisce inequivocabilmente nel cervello.
> 
> ...


certo


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ok, mi fa piacere...
> Però io ho davvero 32 anni, in ogni caso sono sempre più grande di te...


io invece sono vecchia veramente


----------



## LDS (10 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> io invece sono vecchia veramente


se stai a 65 hai il triplo della mia età presto.


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> se stai a 65 hai il triplo della mia età presto.


hai 22 anni? non ne avevi 28? ma come cazzo conti?


----------



## LDS (10 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> hai 22 anni? non ne avevi 28? ma come cazzo conti?


28 x 3 è molto vicino a 65....più di quanto tu pensi cara mia, poi magari ne fai 66 fra poco e bum....

non voler toglierti gli anni.

sei vecchia.


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> 28 x 3 è molto vicino a 65....più di quanto tu pensi cara mia, poi magari ne fai 66 fra poco e bue....
> 
> non voler toglierti gli anni.
> 
> sei vecchia.


28x3 fa 84
cazzo sono 19 anni di differenza
capisco che stai messo maluccio
con tutto il vino che ti trinchi, povero cervello
ma suvvia....... da 65 a 84 ce n'è di differenza


----------



## LDS (10 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> 28x3 fa 84
> cazzo sono 19 anni di differenza
> capisco che stai messo maluccio
> con tutto il vino che ti trinchi, povero cervello
> ma suvvia....... da 65 a 84 ce n'è di differenza


non più di tanta, dipende da che angolo guardi....

mia nonna paterna quando aveva 94 anni si riferiva a mia nonna materna che ne aveva 80 dicendo che l'altra nonna era una ragazzina che poteva correre ancora.

mentre mia nonna materna ad 80 anni si riferiva a mia nonna paterna che ne aveva 94 dicendo che erano coetanee e che, vecchie entrambe, oramai avevano vissuto la loro vita.


perciò nel tuo caso ci sta che guardi la quindicina d'anni con diffidenza, nel mio invece è più o meno la stessa cosa.


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> non più di tanta, dipende da che angolo guardi....
> 
> mia nonna paterna quando aveva 94 anni si riferiva a mia nonna materna che ne aveva 80 dicendo che l'altra nonna era una ragazzina che poteva correre ancora.
> 
> ...


giusto
19 anni sono niente
anche te ragioni come un bambino di 9
c'hai ragione


----------



## LDS (10 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> giusto
> 19 anni sono niente
> anche te ragioni come un bambino di 9
> c'hai ragione


hai visto.

tutto torna.

io sono giovane ed immaturo.
tu vecchia e decrepita.


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> hai visto.
> 
> tutto torna.
> 
> ...


certo


----------



## LDS (10 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> certo


sei già andata in farmacia oggi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> hai visto.
> 
> tutto torna.
> 
> ...


LDS... una camomilla ogni tanto fa bene, sai? 
che ti vedo agitatino andante.
Anche una bella tisana di tiglio e melissa.
Dovresti poterne apprezzare il profumo, con le tue doti.


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> sei già andata in farmacia oggi?


no
te le scorte di viagra le hai fatte?


----------



## LDS (10 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> LDS... una camomilla ogni tanto fa bene, sai?
> che ti vedo agitatino andante.
> Anche una bella tisana di tiglio e melissa.
> Dovresti poterne apprezzare il profumo, con le tue doti.


sto crepando di fame invero....
per fortuna oggi comincio a lavorare alle 18:00....perciò ho tutto il tempo di farmi da mangiare con calma.


----------



## LDS (10 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> no
> te le scorte di viagra le hai fatte?


e come fai per il collante per la dentiera?

il viagra è per i vecchi....alla mia età se hai bisogno di aiuti è perché hai problemi medici.
io sono sano come un pesce.


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> LDS... una camomilla ogni tanto fa bene, sai?
> che ti vedo agitatino andante.
> Anche una bella tisana di tiglio e melissa.
> Dovresti poterne apprezzare il profumo, con le tue doti.


ma sai
lui è giovane e irruento e un po' ubriaco
lascialo fare è innocuo


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> e come fai per il collante per la dentiera?
> 
> il viagra è per i vecchi....alla mia età se hai bisogno di aiuti è perché hai problemi medici.
> io sono sano come un pesce.


fatti i cazzi tuoi


----------



## LDS (10 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> fatti i cazzi tuoi


ti rode il culo anche a te o sono i problemini della vecchiaia?


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ti rode il culo anche a te o sono i problemini della vecchiaia?


se ti rode il culo
lavati


----------



## disincantata (11 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> e come fai per il collante per la dentiera?
> 
> il viagra è per i vecchi....alla mia età se hai bisogno di aiuti è perché hai problemi medici.
> io sono sano come un pesce.



Sembra ne abusivo  molto i giovani.  Magari perche' eccedono con L'ALCOL?  O INSICUREZZA?


----------



## LDS (11 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sembra ne abusivo  molto i giovani.  Magari perche' eccedono con L'ALCOL?  O INSICUREZZA?


mani in faccia per la vergogna.


----------



## Principessa (12 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> e come fai per il collante per la dentiera?
> 
> il viagra è per i vecchi....alla mia età se hai bisogno di aiuti è perché hai problemi medici.
> io sono sano come un pesce.


Non lo puoi sapere finché non ti fai delle analisi. 

Potresti avere qualche problema di fegato.
Di solito quando inizia a dare sintomi - i primi sono stitichezza e inappetenza - la degenerazione è già in fase avanzata.


----------



## Principessa (12 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sembra ne abusivo  molto i giovani.  Magari perche' eccedono con L'ALCOL?  O INSICUREZZA?


:rotfl:


----------

